# router bit meeting resistance cutting a slot???



## matey (Jan 26, 2005)

hi all used my trend t3 router for the very first time yesterday to cut a slot,set up as follows.

trend t3 switch facing forward,guide fence set up on right hand side of router,speed medium, straight cuter 5mm dia,depth set to 3mm,

as i proceeded to cut the slot got about 50mm down the length of slot ,but the router cutter and bit ,just did not want to cut,as if it had hit a clamp etc,had to deplunge router and replunge further down the timber to carry on,

then backcut to finish slot in the place where it was unwilling to cut, bit baffled why it did not want to cut in this particular spot, could see no visible knot in the softwood i was cutting, i assume i am routing in the correct direction in relation to bit rotation, router bit brand new,

thank you


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: Matey, some times the router cord gets hung up and you don't see it. If it cut the second time to finish the cut I would suspect the power cord hung onto something.
Try it again using the same type wood scrap and see if it goes through... Woodnut65


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Woodnut65 said:


> Hi: Matey, some times the router cord gets hung up and you don't see it. If it cut the second time to finish the cut I would suspect the power cord hung onto something.
> Try it again using the same type wood scrap and see if it goes through... Woodnut65



Whew! I thought I was the only one who had that problem from time to time, especially when using my circle cutting jig and having the long end of the trammell away from the router catch on the router cord or c- clamp....


----------



## matey (Jan 26, 2005)

thanks all figured out what the problem was, neither clamp nor power cord,the trend side fence has two right angled plastic faces affixed to the guide, my stock was not dead square,as i advanced the router forward, the front of rear plastic angle was catching on the end of workpiece, if i moved the router backwards both side fence faces were against the stock,

might change sidefence plastic two piece facings for one piece if i can find suitable angle or strip .

thank yopu


----------

